# Seadrift Bay Fishing-The Daily Double



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Wade fishing area coves produced limits of reds for one group of 19 guests today. Morning glory Norton Sand eels rigged with 18-ounce laser lock heads, clown colored Norton Sand eels fooled a many of fish today. The guys were fishing in 2 foot of stained color water. 

Boat fishing deep water gave up limits of trout for several BFL boats, 23" and 25" trout came to hand today along with scores of 18" plus freckled fish. Despite one boat getting it handed to them in the morning, they regrouped after lunch, and finished with 24-trout to 25". 

We have started drifting first, once the bite is located, we're easing out the anchor and casting to area zones. 

"The daily double"-We elected to fish this morning due to the area fog, and duck hunt in the afternoon. I did have one group duck hunt early, and shot near limits of ducks. Saw some of the most awesome decoy action this morning in the fog, especially over our motion decoys. Afternoon duck hunting action gave up limits for one group with a mix bag of ducks. 

Captain Chris Martin
Bay Flats Lodge
www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Outdoor Stuff*

Thanks


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

*Nice job*

Chris , looks like a super trip that everyone can tell the friends about. Great job.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Very Nice!!! I especially like the Shiner Kill!!


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Hey Chris*

Chris I always want to go fishing.
But when I read your reports I want to retire and move into the Bay Flats Lounge.
We'll be down there in May.
Thx


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Please Read Speckthreat...*

Speckthreat,

Before you go tossing rocks at people, there are people in the guide profession who do care about the resources by donating their time or money. We are committed to conservation and have made a natural investment by "Giving back" 1% of every dollar that we receive from guided fishing trips, and I personally write a check to TPWD Marine Hatchery each month. 

We also donate 10 to 12 trips per year that brings approximately $30,000 in money to CCA. We just started working close with SEA. We recently hosted the Ducks Unlimited Media Camp at the lodge, and vowed to donate 1% of every dollar that we receive to Ducks Unlimited. 

_Dear Captain Martin:_

_I thank you and Deb for your continued support ($500 dated 12/2/2008) of the Texas Parks & Wildlife Department's marine fish hatchery program. Through your generous donations to the Texas Parks & Wildlife Foundations, the hatchery group's Lone Star Legacy Endowment Fund is greatly enhanced. Annually, interest income generated from this endowment account is provided directly to the hatcheries for equipment purchases of to fund research studies. _

_We are concluding our fish stocking year and our fish production effort has gone very well. This year we released some 24 million red drum and 3 million spotted seatrout fingerlings into Texas waters. I am proud to report that we achieved our stocking quota for the year. Every year, TPWD fisheries managers determine the numbers of fish that the hatchery program is to raise and then release into Texas waters. On some occasions, normally due to poor water quality conditions, we have not reached our annual production quota; but this year did well._

_Our fish production and stocking program would be greatly minimized without the support of conservation minded people such as you, your wife, and others that have contributed to our endowment account. _

_Sincerely,_

_Robert Vega, Ph.D._
_Coastal Fisheries Division_

Capt. Martin, 

I received your MDC Hatchery Endowment check ($500 dated 11/2/2008) and have sent it to the Texas Parks & Wildlife Foundation. 

I am very thankful to you & your wife for your wonderful support of the TPWD hatchery program. Your support will greatly benefit the hatchery program. 

Best regards, 
--Robert


----------



## sags (Nov 1, 2004)

speckthreat said:


> WAY TO LIVE OFF THE LAND. WE JUST LOVE WHAT YOUR DOING. YOU KNOW FROM A CONSERVATION POINT OF VIEW. KILL EM ALL!!!! BIG HOUSES, MORE BOATS, BIGGER TRUCKS, MORE CAPTAINS, MORE MONEY!!!!! YEEEHHAWW!!! SHALE THE MOTHER OF NATURE PREVAIL.
> 
> This BS is why you can't get any guides to come on here and give a report that some of us would find helpful!!!!!!!!!! Yes he showed pictures of fish and ducks hanging so what have you ever taken a picture of a fish you caught? Because if I paid for this type of service and had a day like that I would want to remember it and have a couple of pictures to show around, get off your high horse if you don't like what he wrote or posted don't read it fair enough!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

could a mod change speckthreat name to douche bag please. You just insulted one of the most upstanding guides on the texas coast.


----------



## Critter Catcher (Mar 25, 2005)

Speckthreat,

There is no reason to get angry at someome for being able to do something you are not capable of yourself. Maybe you should try going with him sometime to pick up some tips and techniques. I myself have learned a great deal from the guys @ Bay Flats. Chris is very conservation minded and tries to promote CPR (catch, photo, release) and raise money various groups that help protect the resources that we all enjoy. What have you done lately?


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Critter Catcher, Shin-Diggin, Sags:

Here is a recent letter from: _Robert Vega, Ph.D.
Coastal Fisheries Division_

Hello Captain Martin, 

I thank you and Deb for your support of the Texas Parks & Wildlife Department hatchery program. Through the Texas Parks & Wildlife Foundation (http://www.tpwf.org/), the hatchery group has a Lone Star Legacy Endowment Fund. Annually, interest from this endowment account is provided directly to the hatcheries for equipment purchases and/or to fund research studies. This funding source has proven to be very valuable to us in our pursuit of answers to questions such as what percentage of the red drum in Texas bays are of hatchery origin (i.e., Galveston Bay = 6-12%). Also, we currently have some exciting research ongoing pertaining to spotted seatrout and southern flounder. For example, we are developing hatchery protocols to culture southern flounder for purposes of releasing millions of juveniles into our bays. This type of work would be difficult to accomplish without the support of conservation minded people such as you and others that have contributed to our endowment account.

The TPWD Foundation website has more information about the Lone Star Legacy Endowment Fund; and should you choose to donate, the hatchery group's Endowment Account is:_ CCA/CPL Marine Development Center in Corpus Christi_. 

Please let me know if I can provide any additional information; and you have an open invitation to visit one or all of our three marine fish hatcheries (Sea Center Texas in Lake Jackson, Perry R. Bass Marine Fisheries Station near Palacios, and the CCA/CPL Marine Development Center in Corpus Christi) when your schedule permits. 

My best regards,

--Robert


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*HAVE BEEN WITH PLENTY*

THE GUIDES I FISH WITH(KEVIN,JESSE,JAY) HAVE A 5 TROUT LIMIT ON THIER BOAT IF YOU PREFER TO KEEP ANY AT ALL, NOTHING OVER 25" AND DONT RUN 10 BOATS EVERYDAY OF THE YEAR WITH A GOAL TO LIMIT OUT ON EVERY AVAILABLE SPECIES IN THE LOCAL WATERS!! YOU CANT NOT SAY THAT THIS LODGE IS FISHING THIER AREA WATERS REALLY HARD. I KNOW YOU GUYS HEAR IT ALL THE TIME AND HAVE IN FACT BEEN RAN OFF OF MANY SALTWATER TEXAS BASED FISHING SITES BUT IT DOESNT CHANGE THE FACT THAT IN MY MIND YOUR TAKING OUT MORE THAN YOUR PUTTING IN. THATS ALL. SORRY FOR STIRRING THE POT.


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Capt. Martin, 
I really enjoy your very detail reports and pictures!!! Keep 'em comin! I see nothing wrong with what you are doing.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Speckthreat,

We don't run 10 boats per day, we always suggest to our customers to CPR (catch, photo and release) trout over 25", we do not try to limit out on every available species. Fishing area waters really hard? If you knew where we're fishing, it's not even close to our area waters. 

Now, about having a 5- trout limit on our boats. Many of our customers don't even keep fish; again you cannot judge a book by its cover. I personally haven't had a stringer hooked to me in months. 

Everyone is entitled to his or her opinions, IMO you don't know our business or me...


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Lets see-" taking out more than you are putting in" How is that? They pay tax's obey the laws, buy gas, oil, ice, lures and bait just like we do. Pay for licenses, insurance, etc. How much have you dontated to the cause? Let me see your check. Have you bought your waterfowl stamp? Do you by steel shotgun shells and such? I can understand your point that there can be an over harvest of game and fish and as such we should be mindful of this. If that is your point there are better ways to say it. If yo think being a guide is an easy life just take a week off and go work for them and learn some more. Not every day is a day of limits. Thanks for the post and keep them coming.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*What an A---hole*

Hey Speck,

I've been on the water enough w/ Chris that I can tell you when we go out and fish VERY RARELY does a fish EVER go in the box when I am fishing with Chris. He also gives discounts for catch and release.. as for his guides that is there job. To catch fish for paying customers because I would say (and Chris can confirm this) that the people who go to Bayflats get to fish 2-3 times a year and they know they will be able to bring home some trout for the freezer. It's people like you that make my A** itch and scratch. Mr. I want my voice heard conservation douche.

I am great friends and have fished with Jesse plenty of times and used to sponsor him... NEVER HAVE I STRUNG A FISH w/ him but caught plenty... I've fished with Keven... never have strung a fish.... I've fished with the majority of the guides up and down the coast and rarely do I string fish unless MOMMA tells me the freezer is low.

You my friend are way out of line- but then again everyone is entitled to his or her opinion and they are like a88holes everyone has one and some are stinky. YOU STINK

Chris and Deb have given and continue to give more to conservation than any other outfit on the Texas Gulf Coast and for that they should be thanked.

did I say you make me and many other on this sight sick. Have a Merry Christmas you OLE SCROOGE.

In the words of Jesse... LATE~


----------



## specag01 (May 12, 2005)

Anyone who has ever spent time with Chris or any of the guides at Bayflats knows they are about the complete experience and not about full limits or full straps. They happen to be very good at what they do and put in the effort and time to maximize the potential of successful trips for thier paying clients. You will never fish or hunt a spot close to the lodge soley because they dont want to burn the extra gas. Chris offers C&R discounts and puts real $$$ back into the agencies that help keep our resources alive. Much knowledge can be gained from the folks at Bayflats and he has a good thing going due to hard work. Speckthreat, unfortunately, not every angler is as skilled as you and has progressed to the level in their career where releasing fish is as rewarding as taking a picture that captures the trip of a lifetime. Many of these paying customers want twenty fillets of trout and pics to show everyone the success of their first wadefishing trip. If it were up to the lodge, I bet it would be wadefising trips with lures and catch and release all the time, but like our capitalistic society, its MARKET DRIVEN. So keep doing catering trips to the customer to keep Bayflats one of the premiere outfits in the world.


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

Capt. Chris does a great job and often gives lengthy very informative reports. I have been out with Bay Flats and some of the guides you mentioned speckthreat. All are conservation minded. Just a heads up but you just made yourself look like a huge


----------



## pug2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey EricG, I like the picture. It looks like the guy in E. Matty several weeks back that waded over to our boat and told us we couldn't drift across the area because it was holding fish and he wanted to win some tournament, then got in his boat cranked up and drove across "his" spot to pick up his pals.

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*What an A--hole*



speckthreat said:


> WAY TO LIVE OFF THE LAND. WE JUST LOVE WHAT YOUR DOING. YOU KNOW FROM A CONSERVATION POINT OF VIEW. KILL EM ALL!!!! BIG HOUSES, MORE BOATS, BIGGER TRUCKS, MORE CAPTAINS, MORE MONEY!!!!! YEEEHHAWW!!! SHALE THE MOTHER OF NATURE PREVAIL.
> 
> SEND MORE PHOTOS!! WE LOVE EM.:headknock


Capt. Chris's report never indicated there were any violations of Game laws. TPWD has set bag limmits based on sustaining the stocks. Who the He-- are you to suggest that paying clients of guides who probly fish farless than you or I should be held to some unwritten standard. _If you as I do,wish to to KEEP JUST FIVE that is your right and I_ applaud you for it. However to suggest that any one who does not follow said standard is in some way out of line is simply irresponsible on you part. If I keep just five and fish 40 or more times a year I am removing far more fish than the one or two time a year guided fisherman per year. Your argument is invalid!!!:headknock


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Captain Chris,

Thanks for the report. Look forward to seeing you at Bay Flats the first week of February.

Sincerely,

Frank(Ring Ding Group)


----------



## DeltaDucks_Ag (Jul 2, 2008)

Being stuck in College Station most of the year, all I can do is read these reports and wish i was fishing. I enjoy the reports and am glad to see people catching fish and shooting ducks. I seriously doubt they are doing a lot of harm to the ecosystem.

Secondly, being in college and only getting 4-5 fishing trips a year, i would never stop at five trout. If i went on a guided trip and paid money, I would want every trout I could catch, releasing those over 23". 

Sounds like someone is jealous, with a whole of penis envy for these boys in POC. Im sorry you can't catch limits speckthreat. 

Go take a midol and wet a line. Even though you probably won't catch anything b/c bay flats has caught all the fish, you should atleast get off this forum and find something more productive to do than criticize a good fisherman.


----------



## scoot (Jun 15, 2006)

The guys is right. Since I don't get to fish very often I make a point of going to resturants and yelling at people for not eating all the food on thier plates. I hate wasters. I gaurantee you can get more than one cleaning out of a handful of toilet paper. Personally I am completely off the grid. I'm not at work making evil money to put in my green house gas producing vehicle. No way. I'm out picking natural fruits and herbs from the wild. And as soon as I can find an equally conservation minded woman willing to use both sides of tampon before she chuncks it I'm getting married.


----------



## scoot (Jun 15, 2006)

I've fished out of Bay Flats and if every boat on the water was under his charter the bay would be better off. Top notch guy runnning a top notch business.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Way to handle the situation there Chris, very professional and goes to speak a lot about you and how you run your business...hope one day to be able to get down there and fish with ya!



Capt. Chris Martin said:


> Speckthreat,
> 
> Before you go tossing rocks at people, there are people in the guide profession who do care about the resources by donating their time or money. We are committed to conservation and have made a natural investment by "Giving back" 1% of every dollar that we receive from guided fishing trips, and I personally write a check to TPWD Marine Hatchery each month.
> 
> ...


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

Ican't believe someone who goes by speck threat would post something like that. I don't threat any fish. I go out and try to learn every time I go out. I've fished here for 3 yrs. in salt water. I used to use A guide in Rockport tx. and yes it was A meat run. We would gig 20 flounder and that was enough for my wife and I for A year. God bless guides and 2 cool who shorten the learning curve on how to fish. I spend quite a bit of money on plastics,tackle,gas"truck&boat",and live bait. And I still have not limited out on any type of fish. speck threat your a tree hugger!


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

Chris,

Sorry you have to put up with this kind of "stuff". I have enjoyed fishing with you, and I enjoy your writings. Please let this roll off, and keep supporting the resource and those of us who enjoy a day on the bay or in the field.

Thanks Again.


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Goodness.....Gracious*



spannymacker said:


> Capt. Martin,
> I really enjoy your very detail reports and pictures!!! Keep 'em comin! I see nothing wrong with what you are doing.


No Doubt, I've enjoyed the reports and pics throughout the years Chris.

Of course, Some of the photos have made me quite hungary at times! Lol

Chris and Deb. Thanks so much for the Fine Hospitality you showed me and my guests this past year. We had a Wonderful Time and plan on returning this Spring.

From my family to Yours, a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Capt. Chris Martin.

Tight Lines,

Marc J. Carey


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

*Words of wisdom...*

If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all!

Chris, keep up the great work. Your business success speaks volumes.

Bayflats and 2cool family, here's to wishing all a Merry Christmas and Happy and safe holidays.

Spec Threat...aw nevermind...see my opening statement!

rg


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey guys, let's settle down. 

Great day, Capt. Chris !!! I might just have to give you a call and book a trip. Looks like you guys had a phenominal day.

specklethreat, Obviously, you have never counted on being a sucessful guide to put food on the table, pay the house note, pay the electricity and so on. Don't be so critical of someone who has to be great in order to pay the bills. I'm as conservative minded as you are and practice cartch and release on every trip. I only keep enough fish for 1 meal. 

99.9 % of the Client's who book a fishing or hunting trip, expect to fill the freezer when they go home. Captain Chris was doing nothing more than meeting or exceeding his Client's expectations. He was paid to provide a service and was very succesful at doing so. 

Basic Business Practice: To meet or exceed the Client's expectations.


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*HMM!*

THAN CONSIDER ME THAT 1%. I STILL STAND FIRM WITH MY OPINIONS IN THIS MATTER. I JUST LIKE THE IDEA OF ONE GUIDE, ONE BOAT. LAST TIME I CHECKED THAT PAYS THE BILLS JUST FINE!

IN FACT SHOULD PUT YOU IN THE $120,000.00 RANGE!


----------



## POCKID (Jul 26, 2004)

*Bayflats*

Speckthreat may have a point. Pictures like this and claiming full limits of fish and ducks appear to be the norm. So much for conservation.


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job on giving back to the cause seems to me that so far every post you have recieved has been extremely positive keep the pics and reports coming maybe I can get some time and go on one of your trips.....


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

*limits*



POCKID said:


> Speckthreat may have a point. Pictures like this and claiming full limits of fish and ducks appear to be the norm. So much for conservation.


 i may be wrong on this, but isn't this the reason tp&w sets limits ? uh, i mean like there will be fish and fowl there for future generations? i understand they are continually doing research on this behalf. but what do i know, i'm just an ol crane operator. great job capt. martin, keep the pics and reports coming !


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*is it me?*

picture counts out 21 trout. do you let your clients keep your limit as well? thats cool!!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Blue cat second fish to the left side...Blue cats on lures? It happens. Thats cool. 

Geessh its Christmas Speckthreat, go hang some mistletoe.


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

So Speckbrain holds up two dead fish in his avatar, calls himself "Speckthreat" and then has the nerve to bash others. If the law says 10 fish then you can catch 10 fish. If you don't like it then become a legislator and get the laws changed. Limits are what they are. Higher ups set the limits to whatever they use as a ruler to maintain safe limits. Bashing others for obeying the law is ridiculous. If you don't like it, try to get it changed. Personaly, I think that too much attention has been given to the this basher. Who in H_ll is he that law abiding fishermen have to justify staying within the law to the likes of him? Just my 2 cents FF


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Sorry about the moron, Capt. Chris. He's currently visiting band camp. Your reports are always welcomed here and I appreciate nearly a decade of support from you as a sponsor.


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

Speck-non-threat is just upset because he cannot catch fish. It is a simple scenario. If you cannot fish then you must find someone to blame it on. I was glad to see the report and keep them coming. On another note I am very impressed with all that you are donating and contributing back to conservation, says a lot.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

i appreciate the report. screw-lock that guy! speaking of, where can I get some of those 18 oz lazeer heads? j/k 

keep up the good work.


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*great report*

great report with excellent pics. Thanks


----------



## Clint (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice report Chris.

It always amazes me that someone would think you would attempt to destroy your livelihood by desimating the resources that put food on your table.

You and Deb keep up the good work and I plan on fishing with you a couple of times in the coming year.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

Before the nonsense got started, I was going to say....Wow! You've come a long way. I remember staying at the old logdge in 2002.

Fishing wasn't as good that day...but you were the most dedicated guide I've ever fished with. We fished from before daybreak till sun down. Thanks for all you do with CCA and TPWD. It does not go unnoticed.

Johnny Rayburg


----------

